# Nintendo Direct Mini - January 11th 2018



## JCnator (Jan 1, 2018)

Nintendo hasn't officially announced anything about the upcoming Nintendo Direct presentation, but there's no denying that one is planned for this month, since there were plenty enough evidences pointing out for a January presentation.

One has leaked a few Switch games from EA that would be unveiled this month, and Amazon accidentally listed 18 mystery Switch titles.

John Harker, the guy who provided early and accurate information in the past, also hinted that the presentation would be done on January 11th. Emily Rogers, who have a decent track record of rumors ending up being correct, also heard of the very same date.


When the Japanese giant actually reveal the presentation happening this month, I'll remove the rumor tag and either I or someone else will post such announcement in this thread.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/speculation-ensues-about-a-nintendo-direct-on-january-11/


----------



## John Wick (Jan 2, 2018)

It goes without saying, I hope there's an AC coming out.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 2, 2018)

They'll probably discuss about Pokemon Crystal in greater detail. Or Bayonetta.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 3, 2018)

Any dlc? How about new kingdoms in Mario Odyssey?


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 3, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> It goes without saying, I hope there's an AC coming out.



Agreed


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm definitely expecting Animal Crossing Switch to be announced sooner rather than later so... *crosses fingers*


----------



## teto (Jan 3, 2018)

Hoping for some more news on Bayonetta. 

And some sweet, sweet AC Switch.


----------



## himeki (Jan 3, 2018)

FIRE EMBLEM FIRE EMBLEM FIRE EMBLEM


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 3, 2018)

Well yeah, there is a definite chance of an AC Switch being released soon. They were finishing all of the Animal Crossing spin-off games and the update + app. And now that they are done with the games, they can now work on the AC Switch. So expect an announcement soon. But if there isn’t one, don’t get mad, they didn’t complete the game yet.


----------



## Cress (Jan 3, 2018)

Reminder to everyone: this is a Nintendo Direct not E3, don't expect any huge game reveals such as AC or Smash (unless the Direct is focused on either of those 2 games but it'll most likely be a normal Direct).

Without knowing ANYTHING about what will be in the Direct - if it even happens - I want to see how many 3DS games they show off. USUM seemed to be the last big title for it, but maybe Nintendo still isn't ready to focus completely on the Switch yet.


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX (Jan 3, 2018)

I just want AC to be announced so I actually have a legitimate reason to buy a Switch lol. Oh yeah, Fire emblem and smash wouldn't be bad either


----------



## JCnator (Jan 3, 2018)

Cress said:


> Reminder to everyone: this is a Nintendo Direct not E3, don't expect any huge game reveals such as AC or Smash (unless the Direct is focused on either of those 2 games but it'll most likely be a normal Direct).
> 
> Without knowing ANYTHING about what will be in the Direct - if it even happens - I want to see how many 3DS games they show off. USUM seemed to be the last big title for it, but maybe Nintendo still isn't ready to focus completely on the Switch yet.



Last time an actual Animal Crossing was released was around June 2013, so it's been quite a while. And of course the fans couldn't hardly wait for the next entry to arrive!

What most people don't seem to be aware of is that practically every mainline Animal Crossing installment was announced around June, when Nintendo E3 is typically held. If the next game isn't shown or mentioned during that moment, then it's pretty much guaranteed that it won't officially surface for almost an entire year. At least as far as multi-millions selling franchises are concerned.

In case you're still wondering about the fate of 3DS, there are indeed games for that platform. At least, those that were previously unveiled waiting to be released this year.


The Alliance Alive
Radiant Historia: Perfect Chronology
Sushi Striker: The Way of Sushido
Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey Redux
Dragon Quest XI: Echoes of an Elusive Age
Some Etrian Odyssey title
Dillon's Rolling Western: The Dead Heat Breakers
Kirby: Battle Royale (North America)

Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/3ds/games/browse?sort=popular&status=upcoming&style=cover


----------



## Weiland (Jan 4, 2018)

Nintendo, in my opinion, never really has the best E3s, but the Nintendo Directs are always good in my opinion. I hope they release more information on Pokemon Crystal for the eShop, and maybe tell us that Animal Crossing Switch is in development. Maybe even tell us a wee bit more about Pokemon Switch, or a main series Fire Emblem game. I also want more information on Kirby Switch or Yoshi Switch.

pls come thru nintendoh


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 4, 2018)

XxIcePrincessxX said:


> I just want AC to be announced so I actually have a legitimate reason to buy a Switch lol.



Same. The game franchises that would make me finally pull the trigger and buy a Switch are Animal Crossing, Pokemon, and Phoenix Wright. All of those I'm assuming will come out eventually.


----------



## Envy (Jan 5, 2018)

DJStarstryker said:


> Same. The game franchises that would make me finally pull the trigger and buy a Switch are Animal Crossing, Pokemon, and Phoenix Wright. All of those I'm assuming will come out eventually.



Pokemon has already been announced (by word only), but I'm sure you're aware of that. Ace Attorney just saw a new title in late 2016, so I'm sure it'll be awhile before we see another one. However, Capcom seems to love Nintendo platforms for their AA games, so it's certainly probable it will happen, but not for a couple of years at least.

Animal Crossing... Who knows? Obviously the franchise has been a big hit for them considering all of the spinoffs as of late. I really hope they're going to work really hard to make Animal Crossing Switch something really special and not just a quick cash-in of the previous title like City Folk was to Wild World.

I am wondering why we haven't even heard about it yet.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 5, 2018)

Cress said:


> Reminder to everyone: this is a Nintendo Direct not E3, don't expect any huge game reveals such as AC or Smash (unless the Direct is focused on either of those 2 games but it'll most likely be a normal Direct).
> 
> Without knowing ANYTHING about what will be in the Direct - if it even happens - I want to see how many 3DS games they show off. USUM seemed to be the last big title for it, but maybe Nintendo still isn't ready to focus completely on the Switch yet.



Nintendo often shows off big games in Nintendo Directs - especially start of year Directs. Once the Christmas hype dies down they just try to ramp it back up!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jan 6, 2018)

For 3ds, I'm hoping for Yokai Watch 3, and maybe a new Zelda game, but that's only because I saw a rumor. I'm skeptical though. For switch, I hope Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2018)

Cress said:


> Reminder to everyone: this is a Nintendo Direct not E3, don't expect any huge game reveals such as AC or Smash (unless the Direct is focused on either of those 2 games but it'll most likely be a normal Direct).
> 
> Without knowing ANYTHING about what will be in the Direct - if it even happens - I want to see how many 3DS games they show off. USUM seemed to be the last big title for it, but maybe Nintendo still isn't ready to focus completely on the Switch yet.


I wouldn't consider Smash a big reveal, especially considering it'll likely be an update port of the Wii U version.



Envy said:


> Pokemon has already been announced (by word only), but I'm sure you're aware of that. Ace Attorney just saw a new title in late 2016, so I'm sure it'll be awhile before we see another one. However, Capcom seems to love Nintendo platforms for their AA games, so it's certainly probable it will happen, but not for a couple of years at least.
> 
> Animal Crossing... Who knows? Obviously the franchise has been a big hit for them considering all of the spinoffs as of late. I really hope they're going to work really hard to make Animal Crossing Switch something really special and not just a quick cash-in of the previous title like City Folk was to Wild World.
> 
> I am wondering why we haven't even heard about it yet.


It hasn't been announced yet likely because the Switch already had a big game line up during the first year and they wouldn't want to reveal theiir hand too early. Though I honestly believe we'll get an announcement for Animal Crossing Switch sometime this year.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 6, 2018)

Jake said:


> I wouldn't consider Smash a big reveal, especially considering it'll likely be an update port of the Wii U version.


It would be A: annoying to have to pay another 60 dollars for the *SAME* game and B crushing for the switch to just have another port of a classic and well-loved franchise ( with the other, off the top of my head, being mk8 _Delux_

Honestly I'd be surprised if we got a new smash...


----------



## Envy (Jan 6, 2018)

Jake said:


> It hasn't been announced yet likely because the Switch already had a big game line up during the first year and they wouldn't want to reveal theiir hand too early. Though I honestly believe we'll get an announcement for Animal Crossing Switch sometime this year.



Perhaps it had a "big game line up" if you didn't already have a Wii U. Which I know Nintendo doesn't care about the people who supported them during the Wii U years, but we do exist.



50m4ra said:


> It would be A: annoying to have to pay another 60 dollars for the *SAME* game and B crushing for the switch to just have another port of a classic and well-loved franchise ( with the other, off the top of my head, being mk8 _Delux_
> 
> Honestly I'd be surprised if we got a new smash...



"But it's a new game"

That's something I was legitimately told on another forum when I was unhappy about being expected to pay a full $60 for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe if I want to be able to play Mario Kart 8 with my friends now even though I already have Mario Kart 8 on the Wii U.

Nintendo has people fully believing that ports of recent games are "new games", and they also have people actually clamoring for a port of Super Smash Bros. at the expense of an actual new Super Smash Bros. The Switch is such easy money for them.

I hope they go down the road of a new SSB instead, but... I don't have much faith. Hopefully the ports will stop after that.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 6, 2018)

50m4ra said:


> It would be A: annoying to have to pay another 60 dollars for the *SAME* game and B crushing for the switch to just have another port of a classic and well-loved franchise ( with the other, off the top of my head, being mk8 _Delux_



While I can see some people not wanting to double dip for a port if they already owned the Wii U version, you still have to consider that the latter is designed for a console whose sales are pretty low by Nintendo's standards. In other words, not a lot of people actually got to experience Super Smash Bros. for Wii U.

This gives its developers a perfectly good excuse to port the game to Switch. The latest console already exceeded the lifetime sales of Wii U with only 9 months, and it doesn't seem to show any signs of stopping at the time I was writing this reply. Considering that the development of Super Smash Bros. for 3DS and Wii U was incredibly taxing with its sheer amount of content to begin with, it's very tempting to simply bring the Wii U version and enhance it for the Switch.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm hoping for a Pikmin 4 announcement most of all. Nintendo announced it was in development in 2014, yet we have nothing to go off of. (They also confirmed that Hey! Pikmin was not Pikmin 4, just a spin-off)


----------



## JCnator (Jan 8, 2018)

If the next Nintendo Direct would actually happen January 11th, Nintendo would have to tweet its announcement tomorrow at 7AM PST. In many cases, the presentation dropped in two day after announcing it.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 8, 2018)

We shall soon see. 
Or not.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 9, 2018)

So, Nintendo still hasn't announced when exactly the upcoming Nintendo Direct will be presented. However, Nintendo of Russia did apparently confirm it'll be coming soon.

Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...a_appears_to_confirm_incoming_nintendo_direct


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 9, 2018)

I'll bet any money that I have and my two legs that there will be no AC Switch.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 9, 2018)

Alien. said:


> I'll bet any money that I have and my two legs that there will be no AC Switch.



I have the same feeling. 
Nintendo are their own worst enemy.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jan 10, 2018)

Alien. said:


> I'll bet any money that I have and my two legs that there will be no AC Switch.



They've told investors before that they view their mobile games as a gateway into the console versions. Pocket Camp isn't exactly a breakaway success like Pokemon Go or even the Fire Emblem game, but I think the only reason it even exists is for AC Switch


----------



## John Wick (Jan 10, 2018)

WarpDogsVG said:


> They've told investors before that they view their mobile games as a gateway into the console versions. Pocket Camp isn't exactly a breakaway success like Pokemon Go or even the Fire Emblem game, but I think the only reason it even exists is for AC Switch



If they make a PC AC for Switch, I'll stick with NL until my 3ds dies. 

Rubbish!


----------



## JCnator (Jan 10, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> If they make a PC AC for Switch, I'll stick with NL until my 3ds dies.
> 
> Rubbish!



Rest assured! What WarpDogsVG meant is that Pocket Camp exists to complement with the next Animal Crossing installment on Switch, and not porting Pocket Camp to Switch.


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 10, 2018)

The only thing I want out of this is an AC Switch announcement... please hurry up and announce the Direct already, Nintendo.

I know I’m probably hyping myself too much, though, and will be sorely disappointed when all they end up showing is some yarn/paper/whatever Kirby and Yoshi games and ports of five year old games... .-.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hopefully AC will be there but I'm not expecting either that or Pokemon. Though Pokemon is supposed to come out by the end of the year. I'm tempering expectations somewhat since I doubt Nintendo would just put all their cards on the table at the very start of the year. The internet seems to be going absolutely insane with hype and we don't even have a confirmation the direct exists lmao. 

I'd expect maybe Odyssey DLC, a ton of nindies, some Kirby Battle Royale announcement (which is lame since we already know a ton about it), a teaser for Metroid Prime 4, and MAYBE a teaser for Smash for switch/Smash 4 port for switch.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2018)

amazonevan19 said:


> Hopefully AC will be there but I'm not expecting either that or Pokemon. Though Pokemon is supposed to come out by the end of the year. I'm tempering expectations somewhat since I doubt Nintendo would just put all their cards on the table at the very start of the year. The internet seems to be going absolutely insane with hype and we don't even have a confirmation the direct exists lmao.
> 
> I'd expect maybe Odyssey DLC, a ton of nindies, some Kirby Battle Royale announcement (which is lame since we already know a ton about it), a teaser for Metroid Prime 4, and MAYBE a teaser for Smash for switch/Smash 4 port for switch.



Pokemon is 2018 or later, so we don't have a defeinitive time it'll come out unless Gamefreak/Pokemon Company says so


----------



## Envy (Jan 10, 2018)

So apparently Nintendo is trying to drum up hype for this unannounced Direct and I can't help but stop and realize that not a single Direct they've done in a very long time has actually been exciting. The Switch presentation a year ago was, and to some extent E3, as well. But anything they've called a "Direct" lately has been a dud. The last one was sooo boring.

People are getting really excited for this Direct. Yet I wager that a lot of time will be spent talking about in detail the Yoshi and Kirby games we already know about. There might be more Wii U ports. *big yawn* I would really set any expectations that low.

Apparently Animal Crossing games only get announced at E3, so I'm already setting that expectation low. Pokemon is clearly still early in development, so I'd be surprised if we heard anything about that, but I don't know.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2018)

Envy said:


> So apparently Nintendo is trying to drum up hype for this unannounced Direct and I can't help but stop and realize that not a single Direct they've done in a very long time has actually been exciting. The Switch presentation a year ago was, and to some extent E3, as well. But anything they've called a "Direct" lately has been a dud. The last one was sooo boring.
> 
> People are getting really excited for this Direct. Yet I wager that a lot of time will be spent talking about in detail the Yoshi and Kirby games we already know about. There might be more Wii U ports. *big yawn* I would really set any expectations that low.
> 
> Apparently Animal Crossing games only get announced at E3, so I'm already setting that expectation low. Pokemon is clearly still early in development, so I'd be surprised if we heard anything about that, but I don't know.



The fact that all of the toll tweets are somehow related to fire/heat/hot (chibi robo on fire, hot dog and fire boomerang bros) is kinda leaning towards them hinting Smash for Switch. if its not that, then the only other thing it could be is Fire Emblem Switch, which we've known about for nearly a year but nothing has been said since its reveal.


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 10, 2018)

SensaiGallade said:


> The fact that all of the toll tweets are somehow related to fire/heat/hot (chibi robo on fire, hot dog and fire boomerang bros) is kinda leaning towards them hinting Smash for Switch. if its not that, then the only other thing it could be is Fire Emblem Switch, which we've known about for nearly a year but nothing has been said since its reveal.



I thought Chibi Robo on fire indicated ?hot garbage? :?D Seriously though, both Fire Emblem and Smash (even if it?s just a port) would be amazing announcements.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 10, 2018)

Bayonetta 3 trailer, please?


----------



## John Wick (Jan 10, 2018)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Rest assured! What WarpDogsVG meant is that Pocket Camp exists to complement with the next Animal Crossing installment on Switch, and not porting Pocket Camp to Switch.



Hehe, I hope so! 
I want a game similar to NL, with just a lot more options, less internet interaction, and improved quality.


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 11, 2018)

Nintendo Direct just dropped without prior announcement: https://mobile.twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/951453981397565441

Le spoilers/opinions ahead: The World Ends With You Switch port is really neat - I’ll definitely get it even though I already played it on the DS. Dito Hyrule Warriors I know I’m a sucker for buying it a third time. Fe and Ys VIII look cool. And the internet just collectively exploded due to the Dark Souls port.

... And no Animal Crossing Switch announcement means that I can go back into my corner and cry now.


----------



## Envy (Jan 11, 2018)

That was just about as underwhelming as I expected. But even *I* thought Nintendo might have some pretty exciting stuff up their sleeves to keep the Switch hype train coming, but I'm not seeing it. There's still nothing at all exciting for me announced except for a Pokemon game we only know by word.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 11, 2018)

So, a Nintendo Direct Mini dropped in earlier this morning without a single announcement. And I'll quickly list what's shown in the presentation:


Dark Souls: Remastered launches on May 25 for $40 USD
Mario Tennis Aces coming this spring, with a GBA-style story mode thrown in for good measures
A port of Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze is coming to Switch on May 4th, with Funky Kong being the game's Easy Mode
Kirby Star Allies arriving on March 16th
The World Ends with You: Final Remix launching this year
Hyrule Warriors: Definitive Edition releasing this spring, includes everything from the Wii U and 3DS version, alongside with Breath of Wild outfits for Link and Zelda
Ys VIII: Lacrimosa of Dana arriving this summer
Super Mario Odyssey will receive a DLC this February, coming with Balloon World, new snapshot filters and outfits
Donkey Kong being added as playable character in Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle, complete with new storyline and world to explore. It'll be released this spring.
Pokk?n Tournament DX Battle Pack 1: available in January 31st, with Battle Pok?mon Aegislash and a new Support Pok?mon Set featuring Mega Rayquaza and Mimikyu?
Pokk?n Tournament DX Battle Pack 2: available in March 23rd, with Battle Pok?mon Blastoise and a new Support Pok?mon Set featuring Mew and Celebi


Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/january-2018-nintendo-direct-mini-official-recap/


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 11, 2018)

Wake me up when AC Switch gets announced.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 11, 2018)

The Dark Souls announcement debunks the rumour that Bayo 3 will be coming out this year. The insider who popped up on Reddit said that it was a "BS rumour strung up by sellers".


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 11, 2018)

I think the game Fe looks really cute! And I'm definitely super excited about Kirby. Although, I think Payday 2 is a very strange choice to bring to the Switch.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2018)

So no new Mario Kart 8 Deluxe DLC. I was still dreaming of Eevee as a playable character in MK8 Deluxe, but they haven't said anything about Pokemon characters in general.

And I hear they're doing another Wii U port on the Switch. It was good for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, but it's a bad idea to keep having Wii U ports on the Switch.


----------



## trea (Jan 11, 2018)

I will definitely buy Fe when it comes out - it looks so pretty and calm. Nothing else really catches my eye yet, but I'm okay with that since Monster Hunter World will probably take over my gaming life for a while soon enough. Also, can I just say that I really wish MH was coming out on the Switch instead of, or in addition to, every other platform.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 11, 2018)

I JUST SAW THE DIRECT
IM SO ****ING HAPPY
TWEWY IS BACK BABY


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 11, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So no new Mario Kart 8 Deluxe DLC. I was still dreaming of Eevee as a playable character in MK8 Deluxe, but they haven't said anything about Pokemon characters in general.
> 
> And I hear they're doing another Wii U port on the Switch. It was good for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, but it's a bad idea to keep having Wii U ports on the Switch.


Well first things first. I wouldn't see Eevee driving at all. And second, IKR!? They should have made a 3rd Donkey Kong Country Returns game with K. Rool as the main antagonist.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 11, 2018)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> [*]Kirby Star Allies arriving on March 16th



Really? I was expecting a late April or early May release. We had last gotten information on Star Allies in September, so I'm very, very happy.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 11, 2018)

I knew it. :-/ 
One big anti-climax... again.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jan 11, 2018)

The Switch is going to be a port machine by the time its all said and done. Not necessarily a bad thing...but still, a bit disappointing for folks who had a Wii U.

I bought MK8D which was essentially a port, but I cannot see myself picking up any other Wii U ports.

TWEWY is cool, though. At first I couldn't figure out how they'd do the dual screen mechanic, but I guess it's the port of the mobile version which solves that. Neato.

Still, no AC...very frustrating.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 11, 2018)

Not that terrible of a direct, which is rare for me to say. I like that they added to Odyssey, and I like that Tropical Freeze is getting a port.

Like I said, I knew no Animal Crossing would be announced, so I wasn't disappointed or anything.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 11, 2018)

Alien. said:


> Not that terrible of a direct, which is rare for me to say. I like that they added to Odyssey, and I like that Tropical Freeze is getting a port.
> 
> Like I said, I knew no Animal Crossing would be announced, so I wasn't disappointed or anything.


I had NO hope for ac switch in this so I'm not disappoint in this except how easy tropical freeze will be without penalizing you for cheating.


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 12, 2018)

None of the games listed really interest me, but I don't care because there are a bunch of really good games already out and I don't have the time to play them all.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 12, 2018)

Did anyone else noticed that the Nintendo Direct Mini is focused on smaller-scale games and lacked any 3DS title? I didn't see any larger-scale title (e.g. the entire Bayonetta trilogy, Fire Emblem, Project Octopth) being mentioned during the presentation. Some of them are even going to be released during the first half of 2018.

Someone on reddit also pointed out that every Nintendo Direct Mini is followed by a standard one in less than 20 days. So, there's a possibility of another Nintendo Direct popping up fairly soon. Though, my point still stands when it comes to a potential full-fledged Animal Crossing installment announcement.




TheBigJC7777777 said:


> What most people don't seem to be aware of is that practically every mainline Animal Crossing installment was announced around June, when Nintendo E3 is typically held. If the next game isn't shown or mentioned during that moment, then it's pretty much guaranteed that it won't officially surface for almost an entire year. At least as far as multi-millions selling franchises are concerned.




With that in mind, there will be a new thread for the next Nintendo Direct whenever it's officially confirmed or when there's enough evidence suggesting its existence. 


Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...sts_points_to_another_one_happening_very_soon


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX (Jan 12, 2018)

RIP my hopes and dreams for AC Switch, all I can do is hope for E3 to satisfy me.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 13, 2018)

I guess nintendo is anti-profit. 

.... 

LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

Tbh when I saw the initial few seconds of the preview for MT Aces, I initially thought "Oh wow another mario tennis what a shocker" cause I was less than pleased with the Wii U version, but after watching the preview for it, it actually looks pretty great! I especially liked seeing that the game has a story mode along with the regular tournament mode.

Also seeing Waluigi with a visor and a short sleeved shirt on is kinda funny for some reason xDDD


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Jan 13, 2018)

I didn't have a Wii U, so I can sum up my reaction to this Direct...well...a little bit.... like...

_*TROPICAL FREEZE OH JESUS*_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aopMm7UGYA


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2018)

Not a huge fan of all the Wii U ports, especially as someone who has a Wii U and these games already lol but I guess it's good for the people who skipped the Wii U. Not like I'm gonna be seeing a Switch any time soon but I'd still like to see some more original uses of the hardware. And they've pretty much done all they can at this point to make Mario Tennis unenjoyable so it's hard to be thrilled by it, but the story mode sounds kinda cool. ;o

Still just looking forward to Crystal on VC loool


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Jan 13, 2018)

I actually would've prefered a Wii U over the PS4, but I loved the PS3, and my brother wanted to play with all of his freinds on PS4, so I took the gamble. While he was having a blast with MGS5, Dishonored 2, Uncharted 4, Doom, Fallout 4, FF15, and so much more, I played.....LittleBigPlanet 3 for a bit. It was a really bad sequel. And erm..... that was it. I'm so happy with the Switch now, 
because not only do I get awesome original Nintendo games, but I can catch up on some of the old Wii U games I missed out on!

My biggest hope is a 3D World port, but thats not really forseeable.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 13, 2018)

I feel Nintendo might be making a mistake porting so many WiiU titles to the Switch. For WiiU owners, there hasn't been many reasons to make the "Switch".

For me though, speaking as someone who skipped the WiiU, this is not so terrible. I've secretly been hoping for a Hyrule Warriors port so, ~yay! Tropical Freeze looks pretty good too.


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Jan 13, 2018)

There's plenty of reasons to make the switch! Odyssey, Xenoblade 2, Kirby, Yoshi, Prime 4, Splatoon 2, Pokemon, and so mcuh more we probably don't know about!


----------



## himeki (Jan 13, 2018)

i skipped the wiiu so im not all that bothered by ports but its just annoying that they try and brand it as a whole new game rather than just "we've added an easy mode'


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

If you can't see any good in Mario Tennis Aces...

JUST TAKE A GANDER AT THESE _BAD BOIIZZZZZZ_ 



Spoiler: CLICKY








*HOW COULD ANYONE RESIST?????*


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 13, 2018)

Stalfos said:


> I feel Nintendo might be making a mistake porting so many WiiU titles to the Switch. For WiiU owners, there hasn't been many reasons to make the "Switch".
> 
> For me though, speaking as someone who skipped the WiiU, this is not so terrible. I've secretly been hoping for a Hyrule Warriors port so, ~yay! Tropical Freeze looks pretty good too.


Ok here's a few view points and well points of porting
1 ( the big "one" ) money just leave it at. Cost-effective money.
2 the switch uses a whole different game format which means you can't even think about playing old games though this point would be moot if the switch or next gen was built with the necessary gimiks for Wii u ports and they said nah to cross compadable
3 FUNKY NEW WAY TO PLAY

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> If you can't see any good in Mario Tennis Aces...
> 
> JUST TAKE A GANDER AT THESE _BAD BOIIZZZZZZ_
> 
> ...


That looks so endearing!

Edit. But that toads face in warios.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

50m4ra said:


> That looks so endearing!
> 
> Edit. But that toads face in warios.



OMG TOTALLY ENDEARING :,D

And my friend called him ditto toad so it made me feel better xDD


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Jan 14, 2018)

Aces looks awesome!


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't know where my head was when I made that comment about this crap.

Pathetic.

I honestly don't even care about Nintendo anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, a Nintendo Direct Mini dropped in earlier this morning without a single announcement. And I'll quickly list what's shown in the presentation:
> 
> 
> Dark Souls: Remastered launches on May 25 for $40 USD
> ...


My Translation-

1. 3rd Party Crap
2. Meh
3. WOW, GUYS IT'S ANOTHER PORT WHOPEEEEEEEEEEE
4. We already knew this was coming
5. Another port
6. Boring anime crap
7. First semi decent thing, but we all knew something like this was coming
8. Meh
9. Boring
10. Boring

Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 14, 2018)

I feel if Nintendo said "hey a switch direct MINI will be coming "soon"! ( Nothing big will be announced )" then ally of ppls "rage" would be lessened unless you'd honestly expect acs to be announced in a "nothing big mini direct"


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh

my

God

THAT WAS SO AWFUL.


----------

